# What calmer?



## Craigendrider17 (21 February 2015)

Hello everyone, just wanting a little advice on calmers and peoples experiences with certain ones. 
I'm trying to decide what calmer to put my horse on, he is a tb type and is very fizzy. I'm wanting something to make him more level headed and to concentraite more. 

I've looked into TopSpec calmer and the Five Star Magic calmer by NAF.

Has anybody used either? If so I would love to hear feedback, and if anyone has used any other calmers that are good I'd love to hear about them! 

X


----------



## brucea (21 February 2015)

Go have a look on Fiorage Plus and talk to Sarah Braithwaite there before you spend silly money on "calmers"

It's usually more of an overall imbalance and deficiency. 

I'd avoid anything with Topspec on the label myself.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 February 2015)

Best to post on Horse Care and Feeding, but more info is needed.  Usually it is the basic diet which needs to be adjusted: Hi fibre lo sugars, balanced minerals, turnout and exercise are all involved.


----------



## tubby1 (22 February 2015)

I just bought too spec calmer but my mate refused to eat her feed when it was in it.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 February 2015)

I've used both on TB's and neither worked! Yet to find one that works in the slightest so I have given up.


----------



## Marydoll (9 March 2015)

Herbal horse calm mix


----------

